# Mean Green Metal Machine Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Aug 14, 2022)

Mean Green Metal Machine - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Fortin Modded TS808 Tube Screamer




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Coop (Aug 24, 2022)

Quite interested in giving this one a go.


----------



## equinox (Sep 30, 2022)

Got a board this week, so will be twisting it up and checking out this weekend.
No information of schematic, so not sure how different from the original TS9/808, but we'll see and find out shortly I assume!


----------



## equinox (Sep 30, 2022)

Twisted it up after work.  WOW!  Best OD in my opinion!  Tight, lots of versatility in controls, all usable, and quiet.  A must have imo.


----------



## FamousAmos (Oct 3, 2022)

equinox said:


> Twisted it up after work.  WOW!  Best OD in my opinion!  Tight, lots of versatility in controls, all usable, and quiet.  A must have imo.


Edit: ignore me lol


----------

